# Trying to run a hydraulic hand brake and bypass abs that does not work..



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a 96 mk3 gti aba with abs that was disabled when I purchased the car. The relays where gone and wheel speed sensors cut and removed. So I've been driving the car for 5 years now with a dead abs control module and the brakes feel fine with stainless lines, hawks, and ate fluid and rotors. 

From how I understand an ABS control module just dead as is it should be acting like a T between the front lines to the front line of the master and the same thing for the rear lines.. 

Here is a quick ms paint sketch of what I was thinking of doing to simplify the lines and remove the abs control module with a hydraulic hand brake in the system...









In theory this should work? correct?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Just swap in a 22 mm MC from a non ABA 2.0L.
Then use its 4 brake hard lines. This way you have a dual diagonal circuit brake system.
Your rear hard lines will go into the rear brake pressure regulator.


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't want oe brake system, I want a rally set up for the most part..


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

Can anyone verify that this will work or am I just gonna have to give it a try? Id rather have the brake lines inside the car to keep them out of harms way from debris and simplify the line set..


----------

